# We found Dolly a home!!!!!!!!!!



## minimule (Jan 22, 2008)

My limited vision mare Dolly will be going to her new home on Feb 2.....as long as the weather holds out! She will be a companion for another little mini mare that is blind in her left eye. Her new owners are getting their place all safe and ready for her and her new friend. she and "Fire" will be the only 2 minis and permanent roommates. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Dolly on your new home


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds PERFECT! You did good!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

Shawna, I am SO happy for Dolly, it sounds like it will be perfect. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## Gini (Jan 22, 2008)

Shawna....














I'm so glad she found a forever home!!!!


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 22, 2008)

How perfect is that!!



wooohooo!



sounds like they will be a wonderful pair in a loving forever home.


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent, they can look after each other forever.

Good to hear

Vicki


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great News!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 23, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Shawna, it sounds like you have found her the perfect home! Thanks for sharing!









[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 23, 2008)

congrats,

great news.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 4, 2008)

hurray!








i have learned from experience that if you hang in there, the right home WILL eventually come along...


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 4, 2008)

great news.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wonderful news...



I had a lady call me this morning needing to place 3 minis and found them a good home also within 2 hrs and lotsa phone calls too...all is right with the world...the glass is half full folks not half empty and as an added bonus just after placing them I sold two of my biggies together



They will be leaving on sunday



I love them but this fella is so tickled to get my MFT for trail riding and Tootsie will stay and when she is older will go to the trainer.


----------

